# Coventry & Leicester C.C Show 2012



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Just to let you folks know the schedule is now on line !!

http://www.gccfcats.org/Schedules/coventry&leics12schedule.pdf

Looking forward to seeing some of you there !!:biggrin:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

downloaded and saved leslie...:thumbup1:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

What a good idea to post on here, thank you, I'm getting excited already.

Katy


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i cant go as its the week following the NFC show


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thx for posting this Poshmog, we are thinking of entering 2 lads into this show , never been to this one before.............many thanks.......Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we went last(this) year..very friendly show.. we took our blue tortie raggy kitten and she did very well.. 

she not going next year as shes preggers...:thumbup1:


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Will be pleased to see you all :biggrin:


----------

